# Bathroom stall door and partition height



## ChrisEllis (Nov 16, 2015)

I am having a difficult time digging up any codes involving height requirements for commercial bathroom stall doors---for both the open space below the doors and partitions and the height at the top. I thought I came across something dealing with privacy, but can't seem to find it now. Any thoughts or direction? Thanks.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2015)

[P] 1210.3 Privacy.

Privacy at water closets and urinals shall be provided in accordance with Sections 1210.3.1 and 1210.3.2.

[P] 1210.3.1 Water closet compartment.

Each water closet utilized by the public or employees shall occupy a separate compartment with walls or partitions and a door enclosing the fixtures to ensure privacy.

Exceptions:

1.	Water closet compartments shall not be required in a single-occupant toilet room with a lockable door.

2.	Toilet rooms located in child day care facilities and containing two or more water closets shall be permitted to have one water closet without an enclosing compartment.

3.	This provision is not applicable to toilet areas located within Group I-3 occupancy housing areas.

[P] 1210.3.2 Urinal partitions.

Each urinal utilized by the public or employees shall occupy a separate area with walls or partitions to provide privacy. The walls or partitions shall begin at a height not more than 12 inches (305 mm) from and extend not less than 60 inches (1524 mm) above the finished floor surface. The walls or partitions shall extend from the wall surface at each side of the urinal not less than 18 inches (457 mm) or to a point not less than 6 inches (152 mm) beyond the outermost front lip of the urinal measured from the finished backwall surface, whichever is greater.

Use the urinal requirements and you should be good


----------



## clear as mud (Nov 16, 2015)

I think prefabricated water closet partitions and doors are usually set up around 70" a.f.f. to the top and 12" off the floor. Industry standard??? I don't think 60" ensures any kind of privacy.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 16, 2015)

[P] not the CPC? Where is this cite found?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2015)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> [P] not the CPC? Where is this cite found?


Chapter 12 of the IBC

CA CPC is based on the UPC which does not call out for privacy partitions so I defer to the building code to require them


----------



## ChrisEllis (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks.1210.3.2 what I was thinking about. But I had thought it referred to toilet stalls as well. Weird that it is so particular about urinal partitions but not toilet stalls.


----------



## ICE (Nov 16, 2015)

CBC 2014

[P] 1210.3 Privacy. Privacy at water closets and urinals shall

be provided in accordance with Sections 1210.3.1 and

1210.3.2.

[P] 1210.3.1 Water closet compartment. Each water

closet utilized by the public or employees shall occupy a

separate compartment with walls or partitions and a door

enclosing the fixtures to ensure privacy.

Exceptions:

1. Water closet compartments shall not be required

in a single-occupant toilet room with a lockable

door.

2. Toilet rooms located in child day care facilities

and containing two or more water closets shall be

permitted to have one water closet without an

enclosing compartment.

3. This provision is not applicable to toilet areas

located within Group I-3 occupancy housing

areas.

[P] 1210.3.2 Urinal partitions. Each urinal utilized by the

public or employees shall occupy a separate area with

walls or partitions to provide privacy. The walls or partitions

shall begin at a height not more than 12 inches (305

mm) from and extend not less than 60 inches (1524 mm)

above the finished floor surface. The walls or partitions

shall extend from the wall surface at each side of the urinal

not less than 18 inches (457 mm) or to a point not less than

6 inches (152 mm) beyond the outermost front lip of the

urinal measured from the finished backwall surface,

whichever is greater.

Exceptions:

1. Urinal partitions shall not be required in a singleoccupant

or family or assisted-use toilet room

with a lockable door.

2. Toilet rooms located in child day care facilities

and containing two or more urinals shall be permitted

to have one urinal without partitions.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2015)

There is no code height. It is all about the privacy.   The standard*heights of partitions are 42”, 48”and 58”.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2015)

It is also a footnote to table 403 in the CPC


----------



## Yikes (Nov 17, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Exceptions:
> 
> 1. Urinal partitions shall not be required in a singleoccupant
> 
> ...


There's also an exception #3 for I-3 occupancies in the housing area (detention facilities).

I recently did an ADA evaluation on a decommissioned penitentiary.  The toilets were arranged in rows, in two tiers like elevated thrones... as if the guard was the contestant in a carnival ring toss, and the prisoners were the milk bottles.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 17, 2015)

"Enlightening" to say the least, not adopted in the matrix table by DSA! No privacy required (yet?). Are we ahead or behind in CA? The Europeans allow "shared" facilities (unisex) in many countries.

Yikes: just like in old army barracks. Get in, get out and don't linger (smiling). They needed to move a "lot of crap" quickly back then.

It could be worse, remember "straddle" latrines?


----------

